# shrooms comin up in urine?



## JESSE (Sep 20, 2007)

can you fail a piss test over some shrooms if so how long do they stay in your system?


----------



## Smoke2Live420 (Sep 20, 2007)

im in the same problemm. i need 2 kno that also!!!


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Sep 20, 2007)

i've never seen a drug test that tested for shrooms or any hallucinagen. usually it's thc, barbituates, opiates, cocaine, and amphetamines


----------



## JESSE (Sep 21, 2007)

But the people who are going to test me are very rich and can afford good test i havent been yet so i dont know what system they will use but its not the instant colorcode thing they are sending it to a lab and testing blood too!


----------



## 4train2wreck0 (Sep 21, 2007)

Erowid Psilocybin Mushroom Vault : Info on Mushrooms and Drug Testing

some good info there


----------



## JESSE (Sep 21, 2007)

thanx but it did not mention much about shrooms comin up in blood...


----------



## ivebeencanceled (Sep 21, 2007)

I know that if its a drug test for a job, normally they dont test for shrooms.
Ive never heard of it happening.


----------



## LegalizePhx (Sep 24, 2007)

Shrooms cannot be tested for. You are essentially poisoning yourself, you can't test for that. 

I don't mean poisoning yourself in a bad way either, i love shrooms.


----------



## FaCultGen (Sep 24, 2007)

it's not poison.... and yes it would be able to be tested for if they did that...but they don't, it's so uncommon for people to take that there is no commonly available test, only like a morg/forensics type situation would they really test for it and that is still only if they found some kind of evidence that psycadellics have been involved, and thats only in very extreme situations. and even if they did the psillisybin or psillocin would only be in your system for a very short period of time,mebey 3 days.

BUT THEY WILL NOT TEST FOR IT

i promiss, so don't worry

-cult

p.s. if in the future you ever have questions about any drug erowid.com is the place to be... i've used it for many years and if it weren't for erowid i would be dead by now...


----------



## eslm (Sep 25, 2007)

Indeed they can test for it, but they wont unless they have an explicit reason to believe you've been ingesting them. Good thing about shrooms, no need to worry about testing


----------



## Ethnobotanist (Sep 27, 2007)

LegalizePhx said:


> Shrooms cannot be tested for. You are essentially poisoning yourself, you can't test for that.
> 
> I don't mean poisoning yourself in a bad way either, i love shrooms.


Where are you getting your information from? The "food poisoning"-like effect initially felt on mushrooms is psychosomatic. You're not poisoning your body... You're putting a psychoactive alkaloid in there- psilocybin, which your body then processes. Cubensis can however give you a little indigestion, which your altered mind then focuses on and makes it seem much worse than it actually is.


It can be tested for, but as everyone else said, it's quite rare. The military, I believe, tests for it. But it passes through the system so quickly that its not included in standard batteries; it's simply too expensive to test for in such a limited window of opportunity. Three days in urine, usually. Seven in blood, on average. Just drink a lot of water, my friend.

~Ethno


----------



## JESSE (Oct 5, 2007)

thank you!!! finally someone kit the nail on the head without me having to tell why i was getting tested like i said the people have alot of resources and i most likely will be tested for them from what i have heard but if i only have to wait a week then who gives a fuck. hold on i have to chase the mouse i think it just ran under the couch wait ill just pull this cord!lol!!!


----------



## candicemichelle (Dec 8, 2007)

they can test for shrooms in urine it will be in ur system for 5-7 days and they dont do it unless they suspect u but also if your on probation or in a drug court program they will probably test for it there but no to most jobs


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 8, 2007)

How do all you people know that shrooms can be tested for? Im serious, where do you guys get all your info?


----------



## Zekedogg (Dec 8, 2007)

and NO the military doesn't test for shrooms....I did 4 years


----------



## strictlyrude (Apr 1, 2009)

psilopsybin won't be in your system after three days regardless. I mean unless you were tripping balls going into a test and they were specifically testing you for it (which is pretty costly), you'll be pretty safe.


----------



## shepj (Apr 2, 2009)

They can test for it.. most drug screens do not include it.

*Detection Period in Urine:* 1-3 days


----------



## Mr.KushMan (Apr 10, 2009)

Actually I think when the psiliocybin/Psiliocin get turned into a form of DMT and get completely metabolized by the body. I could be wrong but it is definitely something to consider.

Peace


----------



## shepj (Apr 10, 2009)

Mr.KushMan said:


> Actually I think when the psiliocybin/Psiliocin get turned into a form of DMT and get completely metabolized by the body. I could be wrong but it is definitely something to consider.
> 
> Peace


It already is a form of DMT . Psilocin is 4-HO-DMT (4-hydroxy-dimethyltryptamine). So it could turn into another dimethyltryptamine or atleast another tryptamine.


----------



## SMNG2990 (Apr 11, 2009)

shepj said:


> It already is a form of DMT . Psilocin is 4-HO-DMT (4-hydroxy-dimethyltryptamine). So it could turn into another dimethyltryptamine or atleast another tryptamine.


 
shrooms only stay in your system 24 hours the active chemicla is a vey heavy chemical and is easily disposed of from the body


----------



## shepj (Apr 12, 2009)

Just like testing for weed, you don't just test for THC, you test for the metabolites. The same goes for mushrooms, they aren't just testing you for psilocybin, any close metabolites should be included.. hence the reason I said:

"*Detection Period in Urine*: 1-3 days"


----------



## Iron Lion Zion (Apr 13, 2009)

FaCultGen said:


> it's not poison....


It is food poisoning, so technically you are right, but I think thats what he meant.


----------



## Marc Hudson (Mar 6, 2015)

shrooms are REALLY hard to detect on drug tests so unless its a very specific test for mushrooms youre good.
Shrooms stay in your system:
Hair - up to 90 days
Saliva - 1-5 days
Urine - 2-5 days


----------



## MrEDuck (Mar 6, 2015)

They're no harder to detect than anything else, it's just a matter of whether or not they're being looked for most psyches aren't looked for. I think the extended test looks for ketamine though.
Please try not to bump threads that are years old.


----------



## Banana444 (Mar 7, 2015)

Why not? I read some funny ass shit on old threads that get bumbed by newbs


----------

